# 70 Lbs of Belly Bacon Extra Smokey - QVIEW



## hoity toit (Apr 21, 2016)

I scored 2 cases (65-70 lbs)  of green pork belly "rind off" at Restaurant Depot in San Antonio last week for like $2.29 lb, and have had them curing for 7 days with tender quick on a dry cure. Tomorrow is a soak and rinse thing for 3-4hours then season up with pepper, onion powder, and garlic of course. and let chill out over night. I have never attempted this much poundage before., and told my buddies helping that the hardest part is the slicing and vac-sealing. There WILL be plenty of pictures to follow starting Sat. when they go in the smoke. I think all toll I have 18 belly chunks to fit in the old wooden smoke house. Y'all bring the bier & Follow me on this one.

HT


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 21, 2016)

That's a load! I've done 40 pounds and that was a chore!


----------



## driedstick (Apr 21, 2016)

dang it HT that is going to be nice,,, so how much garlic (powder/salt/or fresh?)  and onion powder do you use per lb of bacon??? I have two bellies out right no thawing for curing this weekend. 

Your smoker is going to be very full!!!!   

DS


----------



## gary s (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm in   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    If it wasn't so far I'd come and help

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 21, 2016)

lets see the q - view O and cured bacon can be shipped need my address?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2016)

Sounds like a great weekend!







Al


----------



## bena (Apr 22, 2016)

Grabbing the Mini Keg!.. I have 57 started and look forward to seeing if the larger mass makes a difference in smoke time!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 22, 2016)

Who weee  I'll be down in 2 hours. b


----------



## gary s (Apr 22, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Who weee  I'll be down in 2 hours. b


You need to stop by and pick me up 

Gary


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 23, 2016)

OK - Q - VIEW of todays smoke. After a 7 day cure, the bellys were rinsed and soaked several times for a couple hours then they were patted dry & seasoned and rubbed with a little onion powder, a little granulated garlic, cracked pepper, and on a couple I did with Tones 9 pepper blend on one side, and some Louisiana cajun seasoning on the other side. We also left 3 of the plain jane. Going to rolling some some in a coulpe hours when day breaks and my pellets dry. I have them in the small MES drying right now. I will be using my big wooden smokehouse for this load. My smoke will be corn cob pellets and hickory.I will use 2 Ama-z-n trays & 1 Ama-z-n Tube on the initial heavy smudge. Here are the before pics from last night. 

--------













IMG_4822.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 23, 2016


















IMG_4823.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 23, 2016


















IMG_4824.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 23, 2016


















IMG_4826.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 23, 2016


















IMG_4832.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 23, 2016


















IMG_4837.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 23, 2016


















IMG_4841.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 23, 2016


















IMG_4842.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 23, 2016






More as it happens...thanks for looking, gonna be a busy morning here in New Braunfels.

Here are some more of them in the smoke.













100_2858.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 23, 2016


















IMG_4848[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 23, 2016


















IMG_4850[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 23, 2016


----------



## alelover (Apr 23, 2016)

That is an awesome display of baconage. Hope the wife didn't get too mad when you stole all the shower curtain hooks out of the bathroom.


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 23, 2016)

alelover said:


> That is an awesome display of baconage. Hope the wife didn't get too mad when you stole all the shower curtain hooks out of the bathroom.


She got them for me at a Dollar Store..:)


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 23, 2016)

They are in the cob smoke now


----------



## gary s (Apr 23, 2016)

Looking Good,  I thought I saw the one with my name on about in the middle.

Gary


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 23, 2016)

gary s said:


> Looking Good,  I thought I saw the one with my name on about in the middle.
> 
> Gary


It is on the left, 2nd one over.


----------



## gary s (Apr 23, 2016)

Great   Looks good to me

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2016)

Looking Real Good, HT !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"Bacon Extra Smoky" sounds familiar!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I gotta come back to see the sliced Bacon Pics---That's my Favorite View!!!







Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 23, 2016)

This is the best use of a garage space that I have ever seen! b


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Looking Real Good, HT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It ought to be good, it's your method.., sliced pics come tomorrow late afternoon or night. This is crazy.

HT


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 23, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> This is the best use of a garage space that I have ever seen! b


Lucky I have 2 garages, the detached one is my smoke/meat facility..and it has A/c for the summer months and hot water I just added for cleanup purposes.


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 24, 2016)

Slicing bacon today, Pictures below in my next post


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 24, 2016)

Hoity Toit said:


> Slicing bacon today, Pictures to follow..


I'm glued to my laptop brother.  b


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> I'm glued to my laptop brother.  b


I'm beginning to think we're being teased?!?!

Bear


----------



## driedstick (Apr 24, 2016)

Looking good cant wait to see final product,,, I just added hot water to my shop also for the same purpose,,, clean up LOL 

A full smoker is a happy smoker ----- You should be very very very happy 

DS


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2016)

I got Eggs and taters with onions man in some of that bacon grease WOW


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 25, 2016)

Here are the Money Shots !  It'll be a while before I make an attempt at so much again but it was very worthy of the effort put forth on this project.

HT













100_2857.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 25, 2016


















100_2858.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 25, 2016


















100_2866.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 25, 2016


















100_2867.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 25, 2016


















100_2868.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 25, 2016


















100_2869.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 25, 2016


















100_2870.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 25, 2016


















100_2871.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 25, 2016


















100_2874.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 25, 2016


















100_2876.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 25, 2016


















100_2877.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Apr 25, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2016)

Those are the pics I've been waiting for!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That is an Awesome load of Tasty Bacon you got there, HT !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Simply Beautiful !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 25, 2016)

Now that's some serious bacon  Nice job Be eating good for a long time







Gary


----------



## driedstick (Apr 25, 2016)

Dang it man that looks great 

DS


----------



## bena (Apr 25, 2016)

Now there's a table full of bacon!   How long did you slice and package ? 4 hours!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 25, 2016)

yes sir a great job and plenty to eat.


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you all for the points. It makes me feel like I am part of the group here.

The slicing and vac sealing was about 5 hrs give or take. I am lucky my buddy and I set up the night before and planned how we were going to flow the product from here to here to here. Makes a big difference and repetition speeds it up.All I know is that today at my "regular" job with the heat index way up there I wasn't worth a darn. But Heh/....I got BACON BABY so it doesn't make a rats bit of difference..Like it has been said before here...a full smoker is a happy smoker, right ?????

HT


----------



## tropics (Apr 25, 2016)

HT that is one big batch of Bacon great job,the smoker looks great Points

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 27, 2016)

HT, Nice job on the LOAD of bacon sir !


----------



## gary s (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey HT  must be a problem with the mail I never received mine ???

Gary


----------



## brute (Apr 29, 2016)

From Castroville, Tx.... Bee-U-T-Full!


----------



## disco (May 1, 2016)

That is a lot of great looking bacon! The problem is you don't want it all stored in one place in case of unforeseen events. Allow me to offer to store some for you. You can trust me.

Points for a mega smoke.

Disco


----------



## bdskelly (May 1, 2016)

Disco said:


> That is a lot of great looking bacon! The problem is you don't want it all stored in one place in case of unforeseen events. Allow me to offer to store some for you. You can trust me.
> 
> Points for a mega smoke.
> 
> Disco


I dunno my sly friend.  Beware of gifts from Canadians? b


----------



## disco (May 1, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> I dunno my sly friend.  Beware of gifts from Canadians? b


Canadians are known for their sobriety, restraint, manners and honesty. By the way, the cheque is in the mail.


----------



## alelover (May 2, 2016)

Awesome bacon. Lot of work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All the Canadiens I know are well mannered and polite and honest. As far as sobriety and restraint.


----------



## daveomak (May 2, 2016)

All the Canadians I met were party animals...   Loved good food, good drink and good friends...    Probably in the reverse order shown...  AND #2 was probably a real close 2nd....   or something like that....    but all in all they were really great people...


----------



## hoity toit (May 3, 2016)

Here are pictures of huge smoke cabinet too.

The mail man must have got Garys package...lol. Discos check is lost in the mail and the bacon is two secret locations. The next project is some pastrami SmokinAL style. It has been in the brine cure10 days and should be about ready.

I also scored another huge smoke cabinet. This was one that I bought at an auction 15years ago. It came out of the Elks Lodge in new Braunfels, TX. I had it a couple years but sold after a while to a friend. I just didn't use it much because of the size. Anyway my friend never did anything with it either. Several time over the years I tried to buy it back but he wouldn't sell it. Then this past week out of the clear blue he tell me,"when are you going to come by the ranch with your trailer".I said why? He then told me he was going to GIVE  it back to me because he knew I would put it to good use. Well, several days later after using a skid loader to put it on my trailer, it has earned its place next to my wooden smoke house. It is needing a  little TLC from being out in the weather and the stack needs to be enlarged, but it still in good shape being 1/4"thick plate steel. Here are a couple teaser pictures for now. Who knows if I will keep it or not because this smoker cabinet is way bigger than my needs but for now I will see how it works out. Fire brick bottom too, sits right on the ground. Has adjustable turn table grate for meat items with sausage hanger hooks above at the top.

HT













IMG_4880[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ May 3, 2016


















IMG_4881[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ May 3, 2016


















IMG_4882[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ May 3, 2016


















IMG_4883[1].JPG



__ hoity toit
__ May 3, 2016


----------



## gary s (May 3, 2016)

Actually it would look better on MY Patio

Gary


----------



## hoity toit (May 4, 2016)

gary s said:


> Actually it would look better on MY Patio
> 
> Gary


it is pretty big huh, 7' tall


----------



## gary s (May 4, 2016)

I've got room   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## hoity toit (May 4, 2016)

gary s said:


> I've got room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you do, but the S&H fees are higher than normal


----------



## hoity toit (May 4, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's a load! I've done 40 pounds and that was a chore!


like I said,,,ouch, it will be a while before I attempt this much again unless  I have some dedicated apprentices lined up.

HT


----------

